

Haypress Creek supercomputer: 360 cores running at 700 Mips - epall
http://colorforth.com/haypress.htm

======
jacquesm
hehe, the 'novix' gets mentioned, we had a pre-production unit of that chip
back in the stone age :)

Quite amazing how fast it was for its day, we used it for some real time image
recognition (license plate scanning) demonstrations.

------
321abc
"Within a few short years, we can expect to be dealing with multi-million-
thread programs running on million-core systems.

This will no doubt stress the contemporary HPC software model which was
developed in a time when 512 cores was a large number."

[http://domino.research.ibm.com/comm/research_projects.nsf/pa...](http://domino.research.ibm.com/comm/research_projects.nsf/pages/hare.index.html)

